

Ask HN: What are some simple things people can do to be more secure (online)? - justinv

Basically, what are easy things that everyone should be doing to keep their information secure?<p>Things that the average user would be able to do (and should be doing), but wouldn&#x27;t be so burdensome&#x2F;onerous that the average user would choose to not do.<p>2-Factor authentication is an obvious one here. 
Complex passwords&#x2F;not reusing passwords would be another.<p>Things like that?
======
hereonbusiness
This is what I tell people when they ask me how to protect themselves from
malware:

If you are a Windows user, don't fully disable UAC.

Don't use pirated software, you never know what may be in there.

Don't open files you're not expecting or not sure about what they are even if
they where sent from someone you know. If in doubt, ask.

Antivirus software is a poor substitute for common sense.

------
ChrisGranger
Update both the web browser and the operating system with security patches as
they become available.

Don't "over share" on social media.

